
A Quick Demo of VMware’s Virtual Mobile Phone - alexwilliams
http://siliconangle.com/blog/2011/08/30/a-quick-demo-of-vmwares-virtual-mobile-phone/
======
alexwilliams
Shot this video last night. Pretty seamless.

